# Berkshire for sale on liveauctioneers



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item...kshire-kit 
Not sure if i am getting this right but i think there is an Aster Berkshire kit for sale on this website which may be of interest (at time of posting 2d 17h 18m to go)

PHIL


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Aug 31, 2013)

Are sites like that even safe to bid on high ticket items like this? Personally I dont trust any site other than ebay for auctions.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By StevenIsBallin on 23 Oct 2013 10:03 PM 
Are sites like that even safe to bid on high ticket items like this? Personally I dont trust any site other than ebay for auctions. 

Hee hee hee... I don't hardly trust E-Bay! But I have seen that auction site around for quite some time and would not worry "too much" about it being fraudulent.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Phil, 
Thanks for bringing it to our attention. 
The 'actual' auction is being held by Stout Auctioneers. 
http://www.stoutauctions.com/ 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Are sites like that even safe to bid on high ticket items like this? 
Use a credit card (or via Paypal linked to a credit card) and you have a lot of protection - the most you can lose is $50. They havea reputation to protect, so look for reviews on Yelp or Google, and call them to discuss shipping, escrow of your money (third party holding it until you get your goods,) etc.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It's a Stout auction, and they've been around a long time (focusing on model trains). Stout advertises well, so expect there to be a number of bidders. Ambrose-Bauer is another big name in model RR auctions.


Live Auctioneers is the means my which you can "attend" Stout's auction. Proxibid is similar. I've used them both many times, no worries. You're registering / bidding through them, but will (usually) pay the auction house directly via the credit card you've registered with. But mind the premiums and shipping costs.


To me, the main "danger" is (since it's a real auction) not having a limit pre-determined, getting caught up in the chase, and forgetting when to stop!







It can be so exciting to participate, and your finger is just a click away from getting the next high bid, and (if no one else clicks) your next baby...! 

I'm sharing this, because I don't want any of my friends here to face the dreaded MAFT (Morning After Financial Talk).









Aside from all that, this auction has a number of wonderful live steam items... if I had the $$, my fave would be the Catatonk shay or the RC switcher. 

I'll probably attend just to see the fireworks, ha ha!

===>Cliffy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's some of the realized prices:

Aster Berkshire: $5,200
Regner RC 0-4-0: $900
Accucraft Big Boy: $4,200
Argyle Shay: $650
Aster Shay: $1,150 

Anyone here get one of these? That Argyle "Catatonk" seemed like a bargain.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

and don't leave out the Aster Jumbo for $1,000 and the Aster Titfield Thunderbold for $1,150, PLUS of course the 17% buyers premium! 
BUT still some great deals. 
All the best, 
David Leech


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I got the black Accucraft Beyer Garratt and the set of four Silverton train brass closed vestibule coaches and parlor car. I just don't know which version of the B-G it is that I won.

I thought the prices were very reasonable including the buyers premium. There was the entire set of Accucraft San Juan cars that sold individually for only a touch over half their original cost, and a group of Bachmann Spectrum freight cars sold for about what you'd have to pay to get the D&RGW caboose alone (and it was one of the cars in the group). I know we are live steamers here, but there were two Berlyn sparkles ( K-36 & K-37) and they each only brought about $1,200 -- for 1:20.3 locos! I thought the Berkshire went a bit dear, but those kits don't grow on trees either.

The only real negative is that bidding by Internet doesn't give you an opportunity to inspect the merchandise before you bid, but you can carefully study the photos and bid accordingly, you may still get a great buy.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Those Garratts are both beautiful, whichever one you got. I'll bet you'll have fun!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

two Berlyn sparkles ( K-36 & K-37) and they each only brought about $1,200 -- for 1:20.3 locos! 
Those engines are known to need a complete electrical re-wire before they can be used. 

Still, it's nice to know you can still get good stuff at decent prices. Wonder how Maurer's auction went yesterday... guess we'll have to wait a few days as it wasn't an online version.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The Maurer auction had some great bargains, assuming the condition of the piece was acceptable. 
http://www.maurerail.com/asp/auctionlist.asp?iano=799 

The Accucraft San Juan coaches went for 1/2 price, the Berlyn locos for $1,400-$1,600. Bachmann coaches at 3 for $20. Huge amounts of Llagas track and switches for almost $0 (13 Pcs. Llagas Creek 6 ft. Flex Track w/Slight Curve $ 10). Wish I could have made it - or that they had allowed internet bidding.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Interesting, Pete. Some really nice deals there. 
You can place absentee bids via email, but other than that, they're kinda behind on technology it seems, what a shame!

BTW, Liveautioneers has a ruby coming up:
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item...steam-loco


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You can place absentee bids via email 
Cliff, 
Sometimes they allow "internet bidding", a bit like eBay where you specify your max and they bid for you. I wasn't aware they had any affinity to email though? I bought my Lionel Atlantic that way - and got a pleasant surprise when it turned out to have a sound system in the tender that they didn't know about. ( I also bid $1250 for an Aster electric A4 but got trumped at $1500 - they were selling for $4K. )
At least the Liveauctions site has a good search - I found a bunch of interesting steamers. No Ruby for me though - I've had enough of fighting mine - it is now a shelf queen.


----------

